# Mouthpiece idea



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

This idea has been done before and is not new. Seeing this funnel in the hardeware store the other day

reminded me to give it a try.

If your looking for a mouthpiece for your latest homemade, this might be the ticket. I bought a few the price...

$1.,29 ea.









I make most of my pipes out of aluminum so I usually use heat shrink or electrical tape to cover the pipe.

In this case, elec tape. Here is the funnel.









Next, I took a hacksaw and cut what I knew I wouldn't need away and discarded.









This is what we are left with.









At this point I'm realiziing that the circumfrance of the mouthpiece at least for my

face shape is just to big and will not make a good seal without air escaping so I

took my sidecutters and trimmed off some more plastic.

You could also use a saw, sander etc for doing this.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Now, it's starting to look to what I am looking for and does provide a better seal.









At this point I sanded the edge where the cut was made and it's nice and smooth

and ready to fit onto the pipe.









Now, you will be trimming the bottom narrow portion of the cone to fit onto your outer edge

of your pipe. This you want to take your time with because you want a tight fit, not loose

and wobbly. Cut or sand this back a little at a time when you start getting close to it

being able to slide over the pipe.









Next I put some super glue down into the 'trough', between the cone and the aluminum

tubing. It will have to sit for awhile so it dries/cures.









The last step I made was to attach a few inches of heat shrink around the whole outside

of pipe and the cone for a more finished look.

BTW, this is my first .50 caliber blowpipe.

Anyhow, a little simple, and cheap modification for your homemade blowguns that you

might find helpful.

Cheers,

Turtle


----------



## Raptor (Jan 15, 2013)

Good idea turtle..wont break the pocketbook $$ either.


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Turtle love these finds of yours. That looks like it will work great.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice! Came out great. I may steal the idea in the future.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

NaturalFork said:


> Nice! Came out great. I may steal the idea in the future.


Of course, help yourself. . Hope it works out well.


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

Very good idea, looks good and easy too.


----------



## M_J (Dec 28, 2012)

That looks awesome!

I find the mouthpiece on my TZ 50cal to be too small, for $1.29 I'll sure give this a try to fix it.


----------



## one shot (Jan 21, 2013)

that is a great idea wish i had thought of that three months ago when i ordered four mouth pieces for our guns . im going to save this for time , :thumbsu:


----------

